# DCC to DC. Low power



## rankowski4of7 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a very large set up with over 100 engines all DC. I bought a DCC engine and it runs no faster than moderate. I am not happy with the power. Will removing the suppression capacitors help with the speed I could attain? It is a Bachmann.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

You could rewire it so that the motor is hooked straght to the trucks and then it would be DC. I do not know what you mean by " suppression capaittors" We need a little more information. What loco is it? can you posst some pictures of it? Shell on and shell off?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Was it purchased used? You may have to re-program the speed steps.


----------



## rankowski4of7 (Sep 5, 2011)

New engine, SD 40-2 with DCC on board, CP


----------



## rankowski4of7 (Sep 5, 2011)

It is recommended by Bachmann to remove the inductors (RF chokes) and capacitors if you do not have a NMRA conformant DCC decorder. I am using a DC transformer


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got an Athearn Genesis DCC engine that I also run on a DC transformer. It definitely runs slow as well. 

I haven't done anything about it as I've got everything I need to hook up DCC, just haven't gotten around to installing everything.


----------



## rankowski4of7 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I guess I am not the only one.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Any dcc engine will have a bit of "lag" when running on dc systems, it's due to how it's designed/setup


----------

